# Camel Racing?



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi
I wonder if anyone knows if there are any camel races on this weekend?
I assume they run on a Friday, do they have meets on a Saturday too?

I am out in Al Ain for a few days with my hubby (12 hours and I will be heading to Aberdeen Airport!), and would love to see the races. If we miss it this time we can hopefully watch one when we are out at the end of December.

Regards
mgb


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Go to Nad al sheeba, it used to be around 6am, but check their website
Camel racing is the most humurous sport here, especially the start, some lie down other's face the same way then the handlers try to drag hem in the general direction of the start, camel lies down again. then Emirati in land cruiser turns up the remote control and box looking like sack of spuds on said camels back whirls into life and plastic whip cracks down on camels hump.

it's like watching a strimmer.

Too funny, gotta be done.

Then it get's very boring cos you see the arses of the camels dissappear in a clound of landcruiser smoke and then get bored for 20 minutes until they arrive back...

It's one of those things that has got to be done at least once here.

There's a souq there too, where you can by a camel blanket, which is great for the beach, as long as you stitch up the hole for the hump.

(Sorry about the lack of punctuation and bad spelling, to be quite honest i can't be arsed....)


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for that.
By your description it sounds like everything I wished for and more lol!
We were at Nad al Sheba for the Dubai World Cup in March, I take it that this is a less sophisticated outing?
Thanks again
m


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mgb said:


> Thanks for that.
> By your description it sounds like everything I wished for and more lol!
> We were at Nad al Sheba for the Dubai World Cup in March, I take it that this is a *less sophisticated* outing?
> Thanks again
> m


You got that right, but if you're bored you can always try the bull fighting in Fujeriah......


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You will also find camel racing at Sweihan. It is on the Al Ain road after the Outlet Mall.


And for the very lazy - find the Dubai Racing Channel on yout TV. They run a lot of camel races - or it could be the same one as they all look the same. 


-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mgb said:


> Thanks for that.
> By your description it sounds like everything I wished for and more lol!
> We were at Nad al Sheba for the Dubai World Cup in March, I take it that this is a less sophisticated outing?
> Thanks again
> m


He's convinced me as well!! Sounds like loads of fun! 

My mum got to ride a camel on one of the desert safaris; I don't think that the camel liked her that much cause it promptly offloaded her. Her view was ''I'm glad that I'm not a man cause that was painful!''


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But Maz, *6am Friday morning start*, you'll never make it having just rolled in from BarNasty at 4am......


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> But Maz, *6am Friday morning start*, you'll never make it having just rolled in from BarNasty at 4am......



6am!!!  Ah, major oversight on my part! Think I'll cross that one off my list!

How do you know what time I get in? Have you been stalking me!!!


----------

